
Increased frequency of travel may act to decrease the chance of global pandemic - evan_
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/early/2018/08/31/404871
======
a-fried-egg
I doubt it. It'll allow for the all diseases in one country to more easily
spread to every country. This isn't just limited to human germs but also
invasive species.

